# Top 10 Worst Resale Value



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Alright, alright...I am a GM guy, so when I see anything that strengthens my bias I share it. The link below from Cars.com lists the top 10 2006 vehicles that will have the worst residual value in three years.

Ford (and Ford-owned makes) took 4 of the 10 spots, including the #2 spot for the beloved F-150. The Silverado is all the way down at #10.

Nay-sayers will note the residual percentage difference between the F-150 and the Silverado is only 3.5%, so who cares. I'll keep looking at #2 vs. #10 instead!









Glad to see Chrylser did not make the list (except for the lowly Dodge Stratus at #8), and nowhere do you see the Yukon XL / Suburban.

Randy

Top 10 Worst Resale


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ford F-150---- *Best-Selling Truck 29 Years and Running*, enough said.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

It's interesting to note that the list to refer to singles out the F-150 'XL' trim level (about as Plain Jane as you can get!).

The same website, lists the F-150 (Overall) as the 4th BEST in resale value, right behind two Toyotas and - whats that in first place - a NISSAN! Too bad it wasn't the Titan, it came in at a lowly 6th best overall. Just ahead of the highest rated GM product (Chevrolet Colorado).

Check it out: clickie-thing









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like the Silverado isn't too far behind...









This is why I haven't purchased a brand new vehicle since 1984. I usually buy something about 2 years old for 30% or more less than new.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It's interesting to note that the list to refer to singles out the F-150 'XL' trim level (about as Plain Jane as you can get!).[snapback]86142[/snapback]​


Same thing on the Chevy...the trim is "Work Truck", which means it comes with a key and a heater.

Randy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I tried the link for the f-250 and they don't have the diesel option.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Ford F-150---- *Best-Selling Truck 29 Years and Running*, enough said.
> [snapback]86127[/snapback]​


I drive a chevy but am not a die hard guy one way or the ther (I've had Fords too). I heard that if you combined the GMC and Chevy 1500 (basically same truck) that the number is a lot closer or in GM's favor....Anybody heard if that is actually true














?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

tidefan said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Ford F-150---- *Best-Selling Truck 29 Years and Running*, enough said.
> ...


I would agree. Ford can probably claim it has the best selling truck across makes, but probably not brands. If you add GMC and Chevy together, where do you land?

I've had Fords as well (01 Windstar and 89 Aerostar). Only because we needed them, not because we wanted them.

Randy


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Strange that the Isuzu Ascender is #6 but no mention of the Trailblazer or the Envoy. Same truck, and the Isuzu has a better warranty


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tidefan said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > Ford F-150---- *Best-Selling Truck 29 Years and Running*, enough said.
> ...


This is a little dated, but I think it's fairly consistent year over year.

Ford continues to lay claim to the best selling truck in America, with the F-series. But, if you look a little closer at the numbers, you'll see that the combined sales of the Chevy Silverado (#2) and GMC Sierra (#7) outpaces that of the Ford F-150.

Sales through May 2005:

F-150 335,269
Silverado 274,869
Sierra 87,210

Combined Chevy/GMC = *362,079*
Source (see Tab marked "Top 10")


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh boy....Randy is stirrrrrrrring the kettle here.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Ford F-150---- *Best-Selling Truck 29 Years and Running*, enough said.
> [snapback]86127[/snapback]​


Of course! 
By the posted numbers I deduce a Ford wears out about 20%% faster therefore you buy a new one. Hence the 20% better sales:devil2:

My other car is a Ford.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pardon me...

While you Ford and Chevy guys are busy duking it out, I think I will just hitch up my Outback to my Titan, and head on down the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think much about resale when I buy a vehicle.

I do my research, buy what works for me (usually used) and keep it for a while. I get what I get for it when I trade.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Denali did not make the list
















Thor


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> Strange that the Isuzu Ascender is #6 but no mention of the Trailblazer or the Envoy. Same truck, and the Isuzu has a better warranty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!! Why they picking on my Ascender?


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

It's interesting reading and discussing but I have to question how they arrive at their conclusions, not because I have a preference, but because I believe fuel prices may blow their predictions apart in ways we aren't able to predict. You may see the Yukon at the top of the list if fuel prices escalate.

Another thought: let someone else take the hit, buy used. I worked at a dealership years ago. A couple came in and bought a new car... they got t-boned as they drove off the lot, totalling the car. The insurance company wouldn't pay off the car. They ended up eating several thousand....


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> It's interesting reading and discussing but I have to question how they arrive at their conclusions, not because I have a preference, but because I believe fuel prices may blow their predictions apart in ways we aren't able to predict. You may see the Yukon at the top of the list if fuel prices escalate.
> 
> Another thought: let someone else take the hit, buy used. I worked at a dealership years ago. A couple came in and bought a new car... they got t-boned as they drove off the lot, totalling the car. The insurance company wouldn't pay off the car. They ended up eating several thousand....
> [snapback]86712[/snapback]​


Yes you know you're getting screwed when they offer you gap insurance.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Alright, alright...I am a GM guy, so when I see anything that strengthens my bias I share it...........Â and nowhere do you see the Yukon XL / Suburban.
> 
> Randy


Ahhhhh Castle, look what I found:

Best Full-Size SUV : GMC Yukon XL, A very dependable TV!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Yes you know you're getting screwed when they offer you gap insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Ricky Ricardo voice on]_*Please splane Lucy*_[/Ricky Ricardo voice off]

In that situation gap insurance would have been a good thing. I bought it on our used truck just for that reason.

To each their own I guess.

Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you know you're getting screwed when they offer you gap insurance.
> ...


after down payment and trade, I only financed 10K on a 2005 HD2500 crewcab 4x4 43K window sticker.
did I mention that I only financed 10K.
They tried to sell me gap insurance.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, alright...I am a GM guy, so when I see anything that strengthens my bias I share it...........Â Â and nowhere do you see the Yukon XL / Suburban.
> ...


Well yeah! Randy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Denali did not make the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thor!
After you buy one Denali, you can't AFFORD to buy another one!!!








Just kidding.....I had a 1999 Suburban and loved it, but the Denali's are super-nice. Now I have an '04 GMC Sierra, an '03 Buick Century (every day driver, GREAT on gas mileage -bought offlease in '03) and a '77 Mercury Cougar XR7 (76,000 miles).......think I have enough insurance premiums??








Oh, and adding the Outback SURE didn't help!!








Darlene action


----------

